# Outdoor Desert Grow, help needed



## jonnyblaze (Feb 15, 2010)

Alright,

First time growing probably get sick of people like me posting but sure you'll be more than happy to help out. I started these indicas off together germinating the seeds, then planted them in a 3 gallon container with leak holes on the bottom. I planted about 10 in there to see how many would pop up and they are all about 3 inches looking very healthy (I think?).. 

My concern is that they may be to close to each other and on top of each other. They are all growing on one side of the pot. 

I will upload pictures probably later today when I get my digital camera back..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 15, 2010)

If possible you need to seperate then asap. Gefore their roots get a chance to intwine with each other.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 15, 2010)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> If possible you need to seperate then asap. Gefore their roots get a chance to intwine with each other.


 
:yeahthat: definately agree


----------



## jonnyblaze (Feb 16, 2010)

Well thank you guys for the quick response, I noticed there were like 15 plants growing in the pot so i took the 6 strongest(Most roots nice looking leaves) and separated them into a 5 gallon metal pot. There are no holes in it at all though it was a different pot than the temporary black plastic one. Is there any suggestions from here when they are about 3 inches tall? or just let em grow.. thanks


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 16, 2010)

It is not a good idea to use a METAL POT. Use Plastic 5 gallon buckets,1 plant to 1 bucket. drill holes, 3 inches from bottom of bucket around the bucket.


----------



## mojavemama (Feb 16, 2010)

What desert are you in? High Desert? Low Desert? How arid? 

Indicas are definitely NOT suited to desert growing outdoors--leaves are far too broad. I'm a desert grower and do an inside-outside dance, but as the intensity of the sun increases, it becomes much harder to meet the needs of the plants, even when you babysit them every hour. There's a reason the desert plants have small leaves--for transpiration. A wide leafed Indica is going to burn up once the desert heats up, unless you can provide adequate cooling to the roots and shade cover for the leaves. Even then, Sativas are far better suited for desert growing because they have narrower leaves. 

Also, if you're growing outdoors in pots, you will likely need to double pot your plants and water several times a day. Make sure the outside of your pots are painted white, or that you tape them white. 

I sit my pots on a bed of wet gravel, mist them every couple of hours in the shade, use shadecloth liberally from mid-morning-on, wrap all the pots in wet newspaper and keep rewetting during the day, plus cover the soil on top with shadecloth or newspapers. I grow Indicas, but I could not do it outside in the Mojave desert where I live without also having a light set-up inside once the sun gets to full summer intensity. With no humidity in the air, the sun just makes crispy critters out of those beautiful, broad leaves. 

Good luck to you, and I strongly suggest a back-up light system indoors somewhere. Spring and fall are terrific in the desert for growing---and I utilize those times of year liberally for naturally sunning my plants. But come summer--which starts here full tilt boogie about late March--it will be way too hot for Indicas to survive outside for very long.


----------



## leafminer (Feb 23, 2010)

I totally agree with Mojavemama. Temps in my zone (11) get up to 45C in midsummer and very arid. I lost ALL my indicas last year because they simply could not tolerate the conditions. But the local sativas love it. 
The concept of using an air conditioner to cool the grow room is not on, the electric bill would kill me.
I deal with the situation by growing indicas during the winter months, finishing the last flowering around May. Then it's just the sativas to finish off.


----------

